# Sighted Slingshots



## JohnP (Dec 17, 2008)

Anybody have experience with these things? I think they're pretty darn cool, should work really well for small game. I 'm pretty sure ole Santa has one in his pack for me... !

http://www.catsdomain.com/

~JohnP


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*runs to shop to copy the design*


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've used slingshots to take down small game & birds before & I can tell you they can be darn deadly especially for the price.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

yall check old rufus hussey out...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Whoa.......awesome!

What part of North Ga. you in Dilligaf?


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Agreed on the awesome comment. wow! 

I was just thinking about adding some latex surgical tubing to my field kit. Adventure racers will use a 10' section to pull slower team members while racing. It's also useful for getting water out of your solar still without unsealing it. But now I'm thinking a slingshot would probably be the most utilitarian use for it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm headed to the shop.pics to come!


----------



## ShaiserManelli (Jan 14, 2009)

The reason this guy doesn't aim is because he's been doing it since he was a child and probably has done it so much without aiming that he has the neural pathways down to do it that way from a young age... but he is good I've never heard of someone like that who can use a slingshot


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

there's a guy called Chief AJ who has sling**** world records who hosts seminars & has dif slingshots & related products for sale

just google 'chief aj slingshot' you should find it easy


----------



## zerocool (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to always get the rock that is angled to where it curves when you shoot it slightly, was this guy just using regular gravel?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wtf is "slingshot" censored?

...

...

nevermind, I must've misspelled it


----------

